# Coollaboratory Liquid Pro und Aluminium



## Maggats (28. Oktober 2007)

hi ich hab vor mir die Coollaboratory Liquid Pro zu bestellen, bekanntlich reagiert die paste mit aluminium kühlern.

das bedeutet also das ich die paste nur bei cpus ohne heatspreader verwenden kann in verbindung mit einem kupferkühler???!!

fraglich finde ich dann aber die testberichte hier z.b.:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...st_coollaboratory_liquid_pro_waermeleitpaste/

da wird mit einem p4 getestet, dessen heatspreader bestimmt auch aus aluminium bestehen wird?!

hier noch ein test ebenfalls mit vermeintlichem aluminium heatspreader:

http://www.dirkvader.de/frame.php?site=http://www.dirkvader.de/page/Coollaboratory/index.html


ich frage mich jetzt nun, ob die heatspreader nun wirklich aus aluminium bestehen oder nicht.


bei allen online händler steht nur das die paste nicht aluminium kühlern verwendet werden darf, nirgends ein wort davon ob die paste mit cpu heatspreadern kompatibel ist.


----------



## EGThunder (28. Oktober 2007)

Dem Heatspreader passiert nichts, hatte die Paste auch schon im Einsatz, worauf du aber wirklich achten solltest ist, dass der Kühler zu 100% aus Kupfer besteht. Ich hatte die Paste mal bei mir auf ner 7800GT mit Zalman VF700Cu verwendet und die Paste hatte die Halterung zerfressen. Hatte da noch richtig ärger mit.

Achte auch auf die Dosierung das Zeug kommt wirklich super schnell und viel aus der Spritze wenn man zu doll drückt. Ansonsten ist sie wirklich klasse.

EG


----------



## Klutten (28. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich mir die aufgelaserten Beschriftungen auf CPUs so anschaue, bin ich der Meinung, dass die Heatspreader aus Edelstahl bestehen. Bei derart dünnen Blechen spielt der Wärmeleitkoeffizient eh keine Rolle. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung. Eine Feile bringt Aufschluß - für mutige Leute.


----------



## Ace (28. Oktober 2007)

ich benutze es auch und kann sagen es ist sehr gut vor allem brauchst du nur einen Klitzekleinen Tropfen davon
am besten mit einem Wattestäbchen verteilen perfekt


----------



## pajaa (29. Oktober 2007)

IHS bestehen aus vernickeltem Kupfer und werden von oollaboratory Liquid Pro nicht angegriffen.


----------



## S1lencer (29. Oktober 2007)

richtig mein geschliffener xeon 3210 hat nen kupferheatspreader


----------



## Klutten (29. Oktober 2007)

Der Gedanke an Kupfer ist mir noch gar nicht gekommen. Macht aber Sinn. War wohl ne Denkblockade ...muhahaha


----------



## Oliver (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte Coollaboratory Liquid Metal zeitweise auch im Einsatz, allerdings mit gemischtem Erfolg.

In Sachen Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist die Paste super. Meine Temperaturen waren 6 Grad Celsius besser als mit Arctic Silver 5. 

Aber: Da es sich um Flüssigmetall handelt, leitet es auch so gut wie Metall. Bei der Dosierung muss deshalb höchtmögliche Vorsicht geboten werden. Wie bereits erwähnt zerfrisst das Flüssigmetall Aluminium und schlechte Kupferlegierungen. Desweiteren wird das Flüssigmetall nach Erhitzung sehr hart. Der Kühler wird quasi mit der CPU verschweißt. Zum Entfernen des Flüssigmetalls muss der Kühler und die IHS mit Schleifpapier geschliffen werden, um die Paste vollständig zu entfernen. Metallpolitur reicht in der Regel nicht aus, um die Paste vollständig zu entfernen. Bereits mit Metallpolitur verlicht die Garantie des Prozessors, da die Schrift wegpoliert wird.

Ich habe das Flüssigmetall untere anderem mit einem Sempron 2800+ verwendet, bei dem ich die IHS entfernt habe. Das hatte zur Folge, dass beim Entfernen des Kühlers Teile des Die am Kühler klebten und die CPU somit zerstört wurde. Vor dem Entfernen habe ich den Prozessor 8 Monate am Stück unter Dauerlast betrieben, wodurch sich das Flüssigmetall stark verfestigt hat.


----------



## Maggats (31. Oktober 2007)

hmm das hört sich aber garnicht gut an


----------



## EGThunder (31. Oktober 2007)

Ansonsten kannst du auch die Pads davon verwenden, hatte ich auch schon im Einsatz und die lassen sich sehr leicht entfernen.

EG


----------



## Maggats (6. November 2007)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst du auch die Pads davon verwenden, hatte ich auch schon im Einsatz und die lassen sich sehr leicht entfernen.
> 
> EG




is schon zu spät hab die paste hier schon liegen

warte nur noch auf meinen neuen kühler


----------



## EGThunder (7. November 2007)

Achso na dann ist das etwas anderes. Der größte Nachteil von diesen Pads ist der Preis. Ansonsten sehr einfach Anwendung.

Pass blos gut auf mit der Paste, das Zeug hängt sich an allem Fest wo es auch nur dran kommt. Dauert echt lange das wieder 100% sauber zu bekommen.

EG


----------



## Maggats (9. November 2007)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Achso na dann ist das etwas anderes. Der größte Nachteil von diesen Pads ist der Preis. Ansonsten sehr einfach Anwendung.
> 
> Pass blos gut auf mit der Paste, das Zeug hängt sich an allem Fest wo es auch nur dran kommt. Dauert echt lange das wieder 100% sauber zu bekommen.
> 
> EG



ok, ich werd die cpu sowieso dafür ausbauen, hab kein bock aufs board zu kleckern


----------



## flashbeam (8. April 2008)

Es ist die Aufgabe einer Wärmeleitpaste, auch die kleinsten Vertiefungen in den Oberflächen zu füllen. DAs Flüssigmetall tut das so gut, das man es sieht. Da bleibt ein silbriger Schimmer. Was ist daran falsch?


----------

